# Albino Bristlenose Catfish breathing rapidly



## Milun (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi. We've had our Albino Bristlenose Catfish for about a year now. Today I got home to find it was breathing at a very rapid pace. I've never seen it do this before. It still acts normally: sucking on the glass, eating the cucumber, it's just the breathing. All the other fish are fine.

I'm very worried for it, and any and all help will be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

Check chem lvls , I encountered this with a rubber lip and a very slight and slow. Increase in ammonia kbps at first it was no issue ya know seeing .25 ppl every now and then or less even , but after a Wile I had long term nitrite issues and seems like it affects all fish different depending on the conditions , I hope this isn't the case but if it is is do a water change and see where that gets you. Good luck.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

The bristlenose is stressed. Do a large water change as soon as possible. Check all your parameters. And what is the temp of the tank?


----------



## Milun (Feb 21, 2011)

We recently (several days ago) did a water change. The water is clean, and the PH was a little high when I checked, but I lowered it. I'm afraid we don't have a thermometer, but it feels normal to the touch.

It seems a bit more relaxed today. It's breathing is still a bit fast, but it's a lot less violent (i.e. less movement per breath). We took the cucumber we were feeding it out of the water before bed last night, so maybe it was just overexited about the food?


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

I noticed you say you have no thermometer , a external strip should run u 3$ or less at any chain store or LfS , but that's not important atm. What other fish do u keep it with and do u have a heater in the aquarium or is it room temp. I ask cause u said it felt about right so I wondered what u compare it to. You did say the water was clean and that u lowered the ph if it was a little elevated it may affect him but these are tuff adaptable fish that given slow acclamation to a water change such as ph lvl increase it will usually adapt so I don't think that would do it. But then again what was the ph. If u said it was 7.4 I'd say meeeh but a ph of 8.6 could be different. One thing many ppl have warned me of is leaving cucumber in the tank 2 long that it decomposes and causes ammonia increase. I would probably still do a water change if it was me. But I do them rather often on my tanks. Hope he calms down some more. Good luck.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

A thermometer is important as "feels about right" really is inaccurate.The stick on outside ones are not very accurate also.In tank should cost $2 .Not a major investment compared to fish.
How did you lower your pH? buffers can cause all sorts of trouble.The best way to lower pH is by cutting your source with RO or distilled water(natural with out the stuff in buffers{phosphate is major ingredient,which will cause algea growth which is one of the problems you will see}).What do you consider high pH? Basically 7.8 and under needs no change.
Do you have other test kits?Nitrate would be most important since tank appears to be running for a while?


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

I agree with coralbandit on the thermometer is important my feel is sometimes off by several degrees some times.i would get one to put inside the tank.thay are a few bucks at walmart.hope your fish gets ok


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

How long ago was the last water change, just because the tank looks clean doesn't allways mean that it is. There are things that can be in the tank that can't be seen unless tested for.

Please answer these questions.
How long has the tank been set up? 
What is your readings for ammonia, nitrites and nitrates? numbers please not just good.
What is your water change schedule?
What is the ph before and after you use additives?
What is the temp?
Is there wood in the tank?

These are important questions when it comes to owning a tank and to be able to give you more accurate diagnosis.

A bristlenose will not get so excited that its breathing becomes rapid. What causes that is stress over many things including and usually water quality.


----------



## Milun (Feb 21, 2011)

How long has the tank been set up?

About a year and a half

What is your readings for ammonia, nitrites and nitrates? numbers please not just good.

I don't have the correct testing equipment for most of them, but:

PH is 7.1 at the moment
Water hardness is 9 dH

That's about all I have to test the water at the moment. Both are normal for the tank.

What is your water change schedule?

Once every 3 or 4 weeks.

What is the ph before and after you use additives?

Not sure what you mean by that. The PH was 7.8 before I added chemicals, then after, it became 7.1

What is the temp?

24 degrees Celsius

Is there wood in the tank?

No

Sorry for the lack of answers, but that's all I can say with my current equipment. The Bristlenose is back to it's normal, cowardly self, and everything seems fine now, though I'm still interested as to what caused its behavior.

EDIT: I forgot to mention! A few days ago, we introduced 4 Rummy nose Tetras to the tank. I don't know if that makes a difference.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

You need to get a test kit to keep an eye on your levels.

Plecos of any sort are major waste producers and you should be changing water more often. Like weekly. 

Using chemicals to bring down your ph can be hazardous to the health of the fish and tank. 

Bristlenose also need wood in the tank to rasp on. It aids in their digestion. 

Stress was the major factor in the actions of the bristlenose, but without all the answers its too hard to narrow it down.

Also what size is the tank? And how many fish?


----------



## chipmunk1210 (Jul 3, 2012)

You definately need a thermometer, a liquid test kit, and driftwood for starters. I can guarantee you that your water is not "clean" with you changing the water only every 3-4weeks with a pleco in your tank. And how much of the water are you changing when you do your water changes? That is very important as well. Plecos of all kind are very messy fish and will foul the tank very quickly. Example: I have a juvie bristlenose in quarantine in a 3 gallon tub. In less than 24 hours-the tub was covered in pleco poop so you know the water had to be high in ammonia. 100% water changes on the tub have to be done everyday in order for the pleco to not be distressed. Even in my 20 gallon long fully cycled tank-I had to do at least 25% water changes every week to keep the tank in check. I hope your tank is at least 20 gallons because a pleco really does not need to be in any tank smaller than that. 
You do not need to be adding chemicals to your tank to mess with your ph. Especially with such a small difference between the two. 
Bristlenose are not cowardly but can be shy at times. You should see really active behavior when food is added to the tank. 
Hope this helps you with your bristlenose.


----------



## Milun (Feb 21, 2011)

Well alright, I'll get my hands on some driftwood and a thermometer as soon as possible. The tank is 40 liters. I've noticed that the Bristlenose only becomes exited like this when a cucumber is in the tank. It will continue it's normal behavior while breathing rapidly until the end of the day, and reverts to normal the following days until I add a cucumber again. Maybe it's allergic.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Sorry to say but your tank is actually to small for a bn. The bristlenose is stressed, I would imagine with your water change schedule your ammonia is probably high. They have a high waste output which is causing your problems, even if you don't think so.

You need to move your fish to at a minimum of 80ltrs for the bristlenose to be healthy.
Sorry to be harsh, but I breed and raise them as they are one of my favorite fish and I hate seeing them in those conditions.


----------



## Milun (Feb 21, 2011)

Um... are you sure? The fish is 6 cm in length, and the tanks dimensions are 44cm x 44cm x 25cm. That's much bigger than the store we bought it from had.


----------



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

Stores keep fish in their tanks for short periods and they keep them overstocked / overcrowded. It's sub-optimal but they probably are turning over fish constantly. It's generally a temporary situation not a permanent situation for the fish. 

Your tank is too small for the bristlenose. They really need 30 gallons (~120 liters) or more. Anything less than that and growth will be stunted, water conditions will be poor and the fish will be stressed. Plecos in general produce a lot of waste and although they will tolerate poor water quality to some degree, it is not good for them and you should do whatever you can to fix it. 

What is the full list of fish in the tank?

-Zeke


----------



## Milun (Feb 21, 2011)

4 x Rummy Nose Neons
2 x Neon Tetras
1 x Sucking Catfish (10cm)
1 x Bristlenose Pleco (4cm)
1 x Albino Bristlenose Catfish (6cm)
1 x Snake-like fish who's species we do not remember
1 x Fighting Fish


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Wow, for a tank that size you are way overstocked. No wonder the fish is stressed. Your tank is roughly 10 gal. All that is needed in there is the rummies and the tetras. The rest need to go unless you get a much bigger tank.


----------



## chipmunk1210 (Jul 3, 2012)

Milun said:


> Um... are you sure? The fish is 6 cm in length, and the tanks dimensions are 44cm x 44cm x 25cm. That's much bigger than the store we bought it from had.


That is like saying that a 1 gallon bowl is a decent place to home a betta since it is bigger than the tiny deathtrap cup it was kept in at the store.





> 4 x Rummy Nose Neons
> 2 x Neon Tetras
> 1 x Sucking Catfish (10cm)
> 1 x Bristlenose Pleco (4cm)
> ...



Man, you sure do have a ton of fish in a tiny tank. All the catfish need to be in at least a 20 gallon tank(and not all together-for that you would need something bigger especially since the "sucking catfish" could be any number of species that can go from 6in-over a foot long). Is the "fighting fish" a betta? If so, then you may have a problem down the line if you ever get your ammonia levels down enough to make your fish feel better. That fish will more than likely kill your tetras or the tetras will pick on the betta till it dies from stress. There is just not a good ending to that stocking equasion. The snake-like fish is another one that you really need to know what it is because it is another one that could be 6in-over a foot in length full grown depending on the specific fish.

I recommend you either rehome some of your fish or you need to really invest in a much bigger tank. Or both depending on which fish matter the most to you. There is NO WAY that your tank is not loaded with ammonia with 2 bristlenose plecos--not counting the other fish. That particular bristlenose is probably showing its stress in a different way from the others-who I guarantee you are showing their own signs of stress and you are missing the signs. Sorry if I sound a little harsh, but I do not like to see fish live in this type of situation.


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

Milun said:


> Um... are you sure? The fish is 6 cm in length, and the tanks dimensions are 44cm x 44cm x 25cm. That's much bigger than the store we bought it from had.


yes , this seems strange i know when i first started stocking fish in my tanks that was my take on it ( i thought well he came form a 10G with 20 fish to a 30G with 15 fish hes doing better than he was) but i have quite a few friends now that work at the local shops and chain stors i have around home and especially high volume stors will tell you that out of 100 fish 10 die daily and that is with constant medication and salt but when there is 40-60 tanks with 8-sometimes 20+ fish in each they loos about 45-60 % of the fish they ship in weekly.. they pull dead fish all day so yes for them to be as healthy as possible to reach there potential and live long they do need a bit more space than it sometimes seems. also i know it may seem a little like some ppl here might be saying nothing but how ur doing wrong but understand , these ppl all are telling you good info. everything youv been told from need of driftwood to the ammonia output is true , although it may seem like a bombardment of info all at once its better to know this all so your buddies are safe and healthy for hope fuly years to come. plecos (even a small bristle nose that may max at 4-6 " puts out a whole lot of waste/ammonia .. i compare them in waste production right up there with goldfish. although water hardness does matter with keeping fish most fish you will buy and get locally will be conditioned to the hardness of the water at your home or LFS that being said , unless everything died or your just routinely checking your water hardness is not at most important , firstly id go grab at least an ammonia test if you cannot afford the master kit at the moment , you will eventually want to know where your no3 and no2 are but 4 now ph and ammonia are your immediate killers. a lot of ppl do not favor using chems to raise or lower ph as it can happen so fast it can stun or sicken fish. i personally only every other week at water change i add a buffer that keeps mine between 7.0-7.1 it works easiest 4 me as its no confusing chemistry and its effective and proper for my fish i keep. as far as whats rite or rong ??? to each his/her own if chems work 4 ya just be careful to not add 2 much 2 fast if it needs adjusting. also i saw some ppl told you to do more water changes.. my 114 lieter gets a 20-30 % water change about every 7-9 days and a gravel vacum every other week. i add the ph buffer the week i do not vacuum. i also have a 170 lieter and a 38 L and i do the water changes on them all about the same. you may not quite need this but the water does require changing even if it looks crystole clear. i dont do this for any reason particular but to keep everyone peak healthy.


(1 x Snake-like fish who's species we do not remember...) might it be a kuhli loach or possibly a dojo loach.. or a bichir of some type..


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

Wow , I could have sworn this post was about a BNPleco that may or may not have an issue. Further more i thought the point hear was to help this person to work that out. Not to make my typing/typos the topic.MilunI'd like to apologies to you. Typing from my phone is difficult but its the only option I have at the moment so it all comes out one big run on sentence. Although there area lot of helpful and interesting people here at this forum . But for some reason or another sometimes there are jerks out there that take any and every opportunity available to point out things about peoples grammar or how they may type, sily childish things that not only do not matter but in turn only make aware to the rest of us just how truly unhappy they are in life if they . I mean wouldn't one have to be to act so petty ? Zwanged I want to point out that this person although may not know all there is about keeping fish but they are trying to get it rite. And this is the type of place that you can go to learn get the much needed info to more enjoy your hobby. That is what this post is about plain and simple. So why when I'm only trying to help someone by sharing a little experience would you act that way... Act your age not your shoe size. If you have an issue with what or how I type don't read it. Unless its addressed to you in a PM I think you should keep a forum topic on track. If you were new to this hobby or maybe just needed a few questions answered and you came hear and the first time you mde a post you had someone criticizing another member just for spite , would you think (heck yea this is a place I'd wana hang out ?) Again Milun I am sory to do this in your post it is disrespectful to say the least. Do not judge my words as those of a collective or the forum itself as this is only what I see mire ans more all the time. I hope that you find all the answers you ate looking for and more on hear take care..
And to anyone WHO thinks they have some constructive criticism they need to share with other members maybe we should keep those negative thoughts to a PM !!! Thankyou


----------



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

tbub1221,

Sorry, that should've been a PM. I'm pretty new to site and haven't utilized PMs yet. I retracted my previous post. But for the record I was just trying to provide constructive criticism on using paragraphs, nothing about typos.

Check your PMs.

Posted from my phone.


----------



## Milun (Feb 21, 2011)

Ok, before this thread gets off topic any further, I think I should delete it. Thanks for your help. I have bought them some driftwood, as well as an expensive filter (which I forgot to mention I had... that could have caused a few issues), and a thermometer.

Upon consulting our local fish store owner, it was found that the fish were behaving that way due to the heat. It was 40 degrees for two days straight here in Australia, and the fish were bothered by that. Everythings back to normal now, and the snake and neons now live at said fish store so we have more room in the tank. Thanks for all your help, and dont fight.


----------



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

Don't worry about us, I think there was a misunderstanding that got blown out of proportion. Glad you got the help you need. 40C is pretty darn hot! Good luck with your fish.

-Zeke


----------



## chipmunk1210 (Jul 3, 2012)

I am glad to hear that you have gotten some of the things that you need and that some of the fish have been removed. You are still going to have problems though with keeping the fish you have in that tiny of a tank. You really do need to get AT LEAST a 30 gallon for the two bristlenoses you have. No matter how big and expensive the filter it will not change the fact that those fish need a bigger tank.


----------

